
Tell HN: Phishing site on Google search sponsored links - galfarragem
A friend of mine was robbed recently and yesterday he discovered this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;f9FpJXy<p>Unreal.
======
BorisMelnik
unreal is right, this is crazy.

subdomain seems down, actual domain is "up" but a template (warning do not
open - I opened mine inside a VM)

[http://skrillsio.com/](http://skrillsio.com/)

~~~
galfarragem
To complicate the situation imagine people searching via mobile: Https and
URLs are much more difficult to control there. People trust Google and will
click without fear.

